# SartFile.bin ne marche pas!!! :(



## scratpomme (10 Décembre 2010)

Etant donné que j'ai un iBook G4 800Mhz et qu'évidamment cette machine ne suporte pas Core image j'ai voulu modifier le SartFile.bin en ouvrant donc le fichier "102.png" je l'ai modifier sous photoshop de façon à le rendre transparent seulement une fois le SartFile.bin réencoder et remis à sa place dans: macintosh hd/systeme/bibliothèque/privateframeworks etc... et que j'ai fait un petit log-out rien ne se passe, la barre est comme avant pas un seul morceau de transparence !! 

S.V.P j'ai besoin d'aide se serait bien si j'arriverais à une barre translucide sans avoir le core image...               surtout sur mon iBook qui avec ses petit 800Mhz et son leopard ne rame même pas !!!


----------



## scherel (10 Décembre 2010)

Salut,

Quand tu remets le SartFile.bin tu le remplaces?
 Il faut supprimer l'ancien et remettre le nouveau. Si tu le fais pas ça marche pas enfin pour moi en tous cas.


----------



## Fìx (10 Décembre 2010)

Il me semble que celà ne fonctionne que si l'option "barre des menus translucide" est _décochée_ dans les préférences système.

Pas sûr que ce soit la solution à ton problème, mais ça ne coute rien d'essayer!... :rateau:


----------



## scratpomme (10 Décembre 2010)

en réalité, mon mac ne supporte pas core image donc la case barre des menus translucide n'apparait pas suite à l'incompatibilité de ma carte graphique et oui quand je le remplace il me propose de remplacer l'original alors je clique sur remplacer .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------

personne??

sa maiderait vachement etant donné que mon mac n'est pas accès au Core Image....


----------



## scratpomme (16 Décembre 2010)

parfois je me sent vraiment seul au monde !!!


----------



## Membre 166078 (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir scratpomme,

j'aurais voulu savoir comment tu as édité ton fichier SArtFile.bin car avec themepark ça ne marche pas (ou je n'ai pas la bonne version)...

Cordialement.


----------



## scratpomme (30 Janvier 2011)

Heu.... enfaite je n'utilise pas ThemePark, j'utilise un espèce d'utilitaire qui est en réalité 2 scripts qui me permettent d'encoder et de décoder le sartfile.bin mais quand je modifie les fichiers, j'ai bo rebooter, relancer le finder logout tout ce que tu veut, SA NE MARCHE PAS!!!!


----------

